# Article for PCA GA



## fredtgreco (Jun 10, 2018)

For the second year in a row, I have written an article for the Gospel Reformation Network (which is a great organization of friends). Last year I wrote "Slow to Speak," encouraging men to be civil in their discourse at GA.

This year I have written "How to Speak," a primer on Robert's Rules and speaking at GA. I hope it is helpful.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## augustacarguy (Jun 10, 2018)

Extremely.


----------

